# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Cerber, amstaff non LOF 4 ans (81)

## saxaloa

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						





 





Cerber a une histoire un peu compliqué   :hein: 
Ancien chien battu : d'ou sa patte avant gauche "tordu", elle a été brisé étant jeune. Pas soigné, elle s'est ressoudée toute seule, cela ne le gene en rien actuellement, il ne peut juste pas faire des balades de 6h.
De se passé il n'a gardé aucunes rancunes envers l'homme, c'est un pot de colle, très câlin, certes un peu brusque mais avec de la patience il devrait adoucir ses coups de boules amstafesque    ::  

En balade c'est un chien tres zen, tire un peu en laisse au debut mais se calme tres vite, il ne sait pas jouer aux jeux canins genre balle, corde etc mais aime jouer avec l'humain !
Il a un tres bon rappel certes avec quelques secondes de latance mais rien a redire
Obeissance : assis, couché etc à faire

Cerber a maintenant 4 ans.
Il est castré, évaluation de niveau 1, pucé, et vaccins à jours (rage compris)
Il est actuellement en pension à Decazeville dans l'Aveyron (12) à 20mn de chez moi, je vais le voir tout les deux jours pour une balade !
Il est ok femelle
Pas de male, il n'est pas agressif envers eux, il passe devant des box tous déchanés envers lui et il ne bronche pas.
Le test avec un chat n'a pas été concluant, bien trop excité et brute pour pouvoir dire en toute sécurité son entente avec les chats.

FA ok il serait mieux qu'en pension
Co voiturage ok
Diffusion ok avec lien
Contact : moi (saxaloa) uniquement au 06.67.67.32.59

Coeurs sud ouest paye sa pension actuellement mais nos fonds ne sont pas inépuisable bien au contraire, la prise en charge de Prince et Vodka est tres couteuse malgrés les dons.

J'ai fais un appel aux dons :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323949-ce ... ff-non-lof

----------


## saxaloa



----------


## saxaloa

Personne pour nous aider    ::

----------


## saxaloa

Boubou est toujours en pension ... personnes ne nous aide ça devient critique (je paye de ma poche la pension a 10 par jours    ::   ) 

Aucune assos habilité peut l'aider ?

----------


## saxaloa

Je cherche toujours desesperement une FA  ::

----------


## saxaloa

:hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## rené la taupe

Il a quoi a la patte?

----------


## Vegane7

> Il a quoi a la patte?


Réponse tout en haut : "Ancien chien battu : d'ou sa patte avant gauche "tordu", elle a été brisé étant jeune. Pas soigné, elle s'est ressoudée toute seule, cela ne le gene en rien actuellement, il ne peut juste pas faire des balades de 6h.
De se passé il n'a gardé aucunes rancunes envers l'homme, c'est un pot de colle, "

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## saxaloa



----------


## saxaloa

Nous nous en sortons pas ....
La facture de Mai a été refusé : 310e .... pour la pension
Nous ne trouvons aucun dons, aucunes associations ne peut le prendre
Nous ne pouvons pas payer

Aidez nous

----------


## saxaloa

aidez nous .... si la pension n'est pas réglé on sera dans l'obligation de recuperer cerber mais ou ?!

----------


## Vegane7

Bien reçu ton MP... Je diffuse !

----------


## sirev59

comment est il avec les enfants ?

----------


## saxaloa

un peu brute mais sa va
cerber est une boule d'nergie il a surtout besoin d'etre cadré : il nous saute dessus etc

----------


## saxaloa

aidez nous s'il vous plait je ne sais plus quoi faire 
j'ai quelques jours pour trouver une solution sinon cerber sera a la porte de sa pension sans aucunes solutions mise à  l'euthanasie

----------


## Vegane7

Je relancerai demain (quota atteint ce soir).
Je fais un appel aux dons dans la diffusion ?...

----------


## saxaloa

oui car nous n'avons pas pu payer les frais de pension

----------


## xias

Si aucune solution trouvé mercredi Cerber se retrouvera à la porte de la pension et Saxaloa n'aura pas le choix que de le faire euthanasier.
Cela fait 3mois que l'on se bat pour trouver une association qui pourrait le prendre en charge hors comme rien n'a abouti malheureusement ça sera notre dernier recours si d'ici deux jours
personne ne peut le prendre.

----------


## Vegane7

Vous avez un Paypal ?...
J'espère que ma diffusion amènera quelques solutions.

La pension est de combien par jour ?

----------


## rené la taupe

je comprend pas l'euthanasie n'est pas gratuite! pourquoi cette solution au chantage a l euthansie

----------


## xias

Michachance je le met où ce chien ?

Saxaloa a deux mâles ... donc déjà ça passera pas.
Cerber n'est pas ok chats .. j'en ai deux Saxaloa un
On a demandé à toutes les associations, fait des appels au dons pour payer la pension .. personne nous a répondu sauf Vegane et Sand ( Sur Communauté Molosse )
Saxaloa déménage à Troyes soit 700km de l'Aveyron pour raison professionnelle ... 

On fait quoi du chien ? comme l'association a pas pu payé la pension, forcement le mec menace de nous le mettre dehors ?
Et on en fait quoi ?

Vegane pour te répondre désolée nous n'avons pas de compte paypal :s

----------


## JENDRASZAK

c'est compréhensible si personne ne peut vous aider je ne vois pas comment vous allez vous en sortir.... pas ok chats c'est à dire pas du tout ou c'est parce qu'il est trop brute ou qu'il les course ? c'est pour la diffusion, c'est tout ce que je peux faire pour aider ce loulou, désolée...  ::

----------


## dadatsun

avez vous contacté fran1 de molosse lover?? 

je lui envoie le lien par mp...

le 13 c est demain !! ! !! 

idem / entente chats ???? bcp de personnes ici en ont ... il faut en être sûr ....svp

----------


## dadatsun

j ai mp doud aussi ... on ne sait jamais ...

----------


## xias

Pour Molosse Lover Saxaloa les a contacté déjà ainsi que Doud
Tout le monde est surchargé en ce moment

Pour les chats je ne prendrai aucun risque, quand nous avons fait le test il est totalement barge devant le cage des chats, il aboyait etc

----------


## onobyone

Une p'tite bannière si ca peut aider ....



```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/nont-pas-eu-chance-110/cerber-amstaff-non-lof-4-ans-81-a-16019/"][img]http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3711/bannirecerber.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## Vegane7

Merci pour la bannière.

*Mon amie Nicole S. accepte de payer 10 jours de pension supplémentaire.
Veuillez la contacter sur son mail pour modalités : delamaingauche@gmail.com*

----------


## xias

Je téléphone à Saxaloa de suite

----------


## xias

On a sorti Cerber de fourrière afin de lui éviter l'euthanasie car derrière nous avions une association soit disant sérieuse qui devait nous prendre Cerber.
On l'avait mis alors en pension 4 jours le temps qu'elle vienne le récupérer sachant que plus financièrement cela nous était impossible... 
cela fait maintenant 3 mois qu'il s'y trouve.
Nous avons pu régler la première facture de 180e car la Présidente l'a payé de sa poche.
Pour les deux suivantes, nous n'avons pas pu régler 
Saxaloa déménage dans une semaine et si la pension met Cerber à la porte il n'y aucune solution mis à part l'euthanasie.

Donc je ne sais pas si même le règlement des deux factures pourraient changer quelque chose malheureusement

----------


## Vegane7

Merci d'indiquer la somme exacte qu'il vous faut.

----------


## xias

Deux factures de 310euros ... soit 620euros

----------


## vertad

La FBB pourrait peut être vous soulager financièrement ? Dans un cas comme celui-ci, je les vois mal refuser !! Essayez !

Quoiqu'il en soit, je diffuse bien sûr !!

----------


## Chipinou

Il est adoptable sous quelle asso ce loulou?
On peut diffuser sur FB?

----------


## xias

Pour le moment il est sous association Coeurs Sud Ouest
mais le truc on lui a recherché une association pouvant prendre en charge les Cat1
Saxaloa l'a sorti pour lui éviter l'euthanasie du chenil .. 

Tu peux diffuser oui

----------


## Chipinou

Ok je diffuse avec le lien sur mon compte et celui de notre asso.
Désolée mais nous aussi on ne peut pas prendre les CAT1
J'espère de tout coeur qu'il va être sauvé.

Et sincèrement bravo pour ce que vous avez déjà fait pour lui.

----------


## kynh

fait un article sur facebook : 
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?create ... 1632394727

----------


## Fran1

Une personne se propose pour prendre la pension en charge... 

Elle a laissé 2 messages mais pas de réponse. 

Merci de la rappeler.

----------


## xias

Cerber est sorti d'affaire si on trouve rapidement un covoiturage de soit l'aveyron soit Toulouse vers La Brigue 06430 ( 20km de Monaco )
Par contre en entendant il est toujours en pension et pour nous il est essentiel de régler une partie des frais.
S'il vous plait aider nous à payer.

----------


## Fran1

Quelle est la solution trouvée ? 

Y a t il un poste pour le covoiturage ? 

Merci

----------


## xias

Cerber va partir chez un ami à nous.
La seule chose demandé cela sera 30euros par mois pour la nourriture car notre ami a pas mal de chiens.
mais on a trouvé une marraine pour ces frais là

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire le post je le fais dan 20minutes je pense  :Smile:

----------


## Vegane7

Ok, super, on attend le lien du post.

----------


## xias

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=332188

Voici le lien du covoiturage ^^

----------


## kynh

je diffuse

----------


## xias

Merci Kynh ^^

----------


## kynh

:Smile:

----------


## Vegane7

Des news ?

----------


## sam37

A qui faut envoyer les dons? 

Ce qui serait bien c'est d'avoir l'adresse de la pension pour envoyer directement les dons la bas...

----------


## xias

Je vais essayer d"avoir l'adresse et la mettre ici  :Smile:

----------


## sam37

Peut etre pas forcement la mettre sur le forum, mais la communiquer par mp à ceux qui veulent donner.

----------


## flo.

Je me suis proposée de faire un bout du co -voit : 
Je redescends de Paris sur Carcassonne et je pourrai prendre Cerber de Cahors ou MOntauban ce samedi (je pense être à Cahors vers 15H ) , J'ai une cage de transport et Cerber pourra voyager dans le coffre !

----------


## lili2000

des nouvelles ?

----------


## Vegane7

DES NOUVELLES DE CERBER SVP ?...

----------


## xias

jattends toujours l'adresse de la pension .. elle devait me l'envoyer hier par sms après le coup de fil qu'on a eu mais depuis rien
Donc je peux pas t'en donner malheureusement

----------


## Vegane7

Ok, j'espère qu'elle et répondra vite...
Merci.

----------


## xias

Pour ceux qui veulent l'adresse de la pension de Cerber pour les dons m'envoyer un MP

----------


## Fran1

On lui cherche une famille comment ? 

La pension est ou et combien ?

Merci

----------


## xias

Là on lui cherche un covoiturage de L'Aveyron ou Toulouse vers Monaco.

Ensuite la pension est en Aveyron et 10euros par jour :s

----------


## Fran1

Il y a un poste pour le Covoit ? 

Vous pouvez svp donner le lien ? 

A Monaco il a une famille ? 

Merci

----------


## xias

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=332188

Voilà exactement le post
et oui là bas il a une famille qui l'attend

----------


## sam37

> Là on lui cherche un covoiturage de L'Aveyron ou Toulouse vers Monaco.
> 
> Ensuite la pension est en Aveyron et 10euros par jour :s



Envoyer les dons directement à la pension c'est bien: ça va directement à la source.

----------


## xias

Comme je l'ai dis j'ai l'adresse de la pension donc ceux qui veulent faire un Don me Mp

----------


## djalyko

*Merci de bien vouloir indiquer ICI l'adresse de la pension où se trouve Cerbère et de mettre en ligne la facture qui justifie l'appel aux dons, faute de quoi celui-ci ne pourra être autorisé.*

----------


## xias

Saxaloa le fera car personnellement je n'ai pas les factures

----------


## kynh

Pourrait on avoir de nouvelles photos?? Celles mises datent vraiment *v*

----------


## xias

Le soucis maintenant Saxaloa est à Troyes et moi sur Albi et Cerber en pension en Aveyron donc je vais voir avec elle si elle peut en demander ou pas

----------


## kynh

Plus personne ne va voir ce pauvre chien  :Frown:

----------


## DORIA

On peut avoir des nouvelles de Cerber et des photos pour motiver les gens ?

----------


## Vegane7

> On peut avoir des nouvelles de Cerber et des photos pour motiver les gens ?


En effet !
Merci.

----------


## kynh

j'avais eglement demandé! merci

----------


## xias

Cerber va bien
Il faut juste un covoiturage de Toulouse à Monaco.
Pour les photos je vais voir avec Saxaloa

----------


## kynh

on attend les photos avec impatience  :Smile: 
caresse a cerber!

----------


## DORIA

Des nouvelles de Cerber ?

----------


## kynh

toujours pas de ptite photo?

----------


## xias

Pas possible d'avoir des photos
Comme expliquer Saxaloa est maintenant à Troyes
Elle cherche toujours un covoiturage de Toulouse à Monaco pour que Cerber rejoigne son Papa

----------


## Fran1

> *Merci de bien vouloir indiquer ICI l'adresse de la pension où se trouve Cerbère et de mettre en ligne la facture qui justifie l'appel aux dons, faute de quoi celui-ci ne pourra être autorisé.*


Pouvez vous au moins donner qq infos ? 

Et le lieu pour le covoiturage ?

----------


## kynh

le monsieur de la pension peut bien nous faire 1 ou 2 photos afin de nous montrer que cerber va bien et d'inciter les gens a donner...

----------


## sam37

> Pas possible d'avoir des photos
> Comme expliquer Saxaloa est maintenant à Troyes
> Elle cherche toujours un covoiturage de Toulouse à Monaco pour que Cerber rejoigne son Papa



Et à Troyes il n'y a pas internet depuis deux mois??? 
Quant à l'appel au dons, il faudrait deja penser aux personnes qui ont donné pour Prince...   ::   ::  

Ce n'est pas le post, donc pas le sujet mais je trouve ça ecoeurant! Un manque de respect totale, pour ce chien, pour cette famille et pour ceux qui ont donné!

----------


## kynh

c'est claire que la moindre des choses est d'au moins donner une photo pour montrer qu'il va bien...
ya forcément quelqu'un dans l'entourage qui a un téléphone qui fait des photos
moi avec le mien je peux meme les envoyer par email donc bon...

----------


## Fran1

Perso... 

J'ai jamais vu un poste comme ça...

----------


## sam37

> Perso... 
> 
> J'ai jamais vu un poste comme ça...



Juste pour expliquer: viewtopic.php?f=129&t=288211&hilit=PRINCE&start=15  0
Prince etait un rott enfermé depuis deux ans en pension. Une FA a été trouvé et l'asso CSO se porte volontaire pour le sortir de la pension. Un appel aux dons est fait car il faut mettre Prince en regle, et le faire opérer d'un entropion. Sa FA avance tous les frais, et des amis et famille de la FA donne à l'asso beaucoup d'argent. D'autres personens donnent egalement. 
Sauf que la FA ne sera pas remboursé des frais avancé, soit plus de 700 euros à sa charge! Cette FA est vraiment super car elle adopte Prince, grace à d'autres personnes en plus car l'asso ne donne plus de nouvelles! 

Je stoppe le hors sujet, car ce post est celui de Cerbere. Et meme si on a pas de nouvelles fraiches, ça reste son post... 
A mon avis, Cerbere est en pension et la pension est loin d'etre payé... Ce chien va etre en danger, car il y en a qui n'ont pas compris qu'on ne fait pas n'importe quoi! On ne peut pas sauver tous les chiens: il faut d'abord gérer ses propres chiens, sous asso. Et il faut avoir un minimum de respect pour ceux qui donnent afin d'aider un chien.

----------


## kynh

+1

----------


## xias

Écoutez j'ai déjà dis à Saxaloa de passer sur le post après si elle ne le fait pas je peux faire quoi moi ??
Ensuite Cerber quand elle l'a sorti du refuge c'est que quelqu'un devait le prendre mais évidemment au dernier moment cela s'est très mal passé etc
Donc oui il s'est retrouvé en pension, elle a lancé un appel au don dès le début mais personne ..
Ensuite un ami à elle veut bien le prendre mais comme poster lors de la deuxième Page il faut un Covoiturage Toulouse - Monaco

----------


## Fran1

Le problème ce n'est pas ce qu elle a fait

Le problème c'est ce qu'elle ne fait pas : donner des news, mettre des photos, mettre les factures de la pension en ligne, etc

Si on fait un appel aux dons, le minimum est la TRANSPARENCE

----------


## xias

Je sais bien ça oui Fran ...

Moi comme je peux le dire à part savoir que Cerber va bien je peux rien faire d'autre

----------


## kynh

cette histoire n'est pas claire depuis le debut. De quoi a peur saxaloa?
Je me demande bien ce qui a bien pu se passer entre charlotte et florence neige pour que cerber se retrouve dans cette situation....
Je vais appeler florence, on vera bien ce qu'elle me dit.

----------


## xias

Pour te répondre à ce que moi je sais hein 
Apparemment Florence voulait faire voyager Cerber avec un autre staff mâle et les BA qu'elle devait récupérer.
Sauf que Cerber n'est pas du tout ok mâle et elle voulait mettre tout le monde dans le fourgon etc ..
Après je pense qu'il y a du avoir autre chose mais quoi ? je ne pourrai te dire

----------


## kynh

mais bien evidement qu'il c'est passé autre choses, meme plusieurs autre choses, a cette epoque la elles ne s'etaient pas disuté, et florence devait le prendre au retour de grand vabre.
c'est pendant, puisqu'en plus florence a voulu porter plainte a mainte reprise contre charlotte. Et notament a la fin lorsque charlotte a recupéré un des ba qu'elle a mis a l'adoption pendant qu'il etait sous saisie judiciaire.
Depuis cette histoire, les 2 font les mortes, je trouve ca vraiment etrange, et aussi un peu limite, car c'est cerber qui trinque

----------


## xias

Tu vois la BA je ne savais pas .. tu me l'apprends 
Enfin j'espère que Cerber pourra s'en sortir :s

----------


## kynh

j'espere aussi...
encore un bon exemple des conséquences des querelles humaines...

----------


## Vegane7

:Frown: 
L'intérêt des animaux doit primer : il en va de leur vie bon sang !

----------


## kynh

plus de nouvelles? toujours pas de photo? cerber toujours en vie?

----------


## saxaloa

J'ai déménagé à Troyes dans l'aube donc je ne peux plus moi même prendre de photo.
Cerbere est toujours en vie mais pour combien de temps, car nous avons eu quelques dons mais pas suffisament pour regler la pension, le responsable que je comprend reclame ses sous.
De plus je ne passe pas souvent sur rescue mais derriere je me heurte sans cesse a des associations refusant de nous aider quand au placement de cerbere.
Nous avons une solution mais pas de co voiturage !!!

----------


## rené la taupe

petite question votre association existe toujours? vu que xias et saxola sont loin maintenant! et que xias fait fa pour une autre association!

----------


## djalyko

Et Tania ? ou en est-elle ? 
Pas eu de réponse jusqu'à maintenant ...

----------


## sam37

Et pour Prince, vous compter redonner les dons à sa famille, qui l'a sauvé??

----------


## kynh

En même temps vu le peu de nouvelles et l'absence de photo, tout a fait normal que les dons n'affluent pas! 
Sans l'avoir vu avec tout ce qui c'est passe je suis désolée mais tu ne m'otera pas le doute sur sa mort. 
Florence N se battait pour le récupérer, Pourquoi un si soudain silence radio??????
Que sont advenues les plaintes qu'elle menaçait de portée contre toi?

----------


## xias

Sam les dons pour Prince je pense que Saxaloa les restituera mais d'abord je pense qu'elle essaie de trouver une solution pour Cerber.
Ensuite Tania aucune nouvelle désolée Djalyko .. 
Sinon Cerber, kynh est toujours en vie je peux te l'assurer. Pour l'histoire entre Florence et Charlotte je ne pourrai pas te répondre

----------


## kynh

je suis desolé mais rien ne le prouve, voir meme prouve le contraire.
charlotte a bien ete capable de venir dire un mot, apres une si longue absence, je la trouve bien breve...

----------


## caro.

effectivement, rien nous prouve que Cerbère est toujours en pension... et pour cause.

on nous a signalé qu'il se trouvait désormais à la fourrière...

pour quelles raisons?

que compte faire l'asso?

----------


## kynh

a la fourriere! 
punaise.... voila pourquoi bizarement on ne peut plus avoir de photo! 
c'est vraiment mensonge sur mensonge...
l'adoptant fictif, le covoiturage fictif....
pauvre chien

----------


## rené la taupe

a la fourriere! un staff non lof! je lui donne pas cher de sa peau! si il est deja pas mort! on sais pas depuis quand il y est

----------


## kynh

Ha ça c'est sur qu'il ne garderont pas un cat1...

----------


## rené la taupe

a quoi cela serre d'avoir sauve!

----------


## kynh

Caro il est en fourrière depuis combien de temps? 
J'ai l'ipression qu'en plus de mensonges a répétition l'abus vis a vie des donateur est plus qu'evident!

----------


## kynh

Et tout ça pour ne pas l'avoir confie a Florence. Pfff

----------


## caro.

apparemment il serait en fourrière depuis aujourd'hui   ::  

donc la question c'est : que compte faire l'association?

va-t-elle le récuperer?

va-t-elle l'abandonner?

----------


## rené la taupe

bizzarre pourquoi aujourd hui?

----------


## kynh

Tu as appris ça comment? 
J'adore les tout va bien pour le chien... Heureusement que tu l'as dit sinon je crois bien qu'on ne l'aurait jamais su....

----------


## DORIA

On rêve ! On nous promène...
Qui est propriétaire du chien ? quel nom figure sur la carte d'identification ?
Que le propriétaire aille sortir ce chien ! Qui l'a conduit à la fourrière ??

----------


## Vegane7

QUELLE HONTE !
PAUVRE CERBER !!!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## kynh

j'ai ete voir en page 1 la premiere facture.
j'ai enregistré le fichier qui s'appel lol_0010..... ca signifie que c'est une blague depuis le debut?
je vais appeler la canine lundi pour connaitre le nom du proprio du chien et egalement l'elevage dans lequel il etait soit disant en pension nous verrons bien ce qu'il en est!

----------


## rené la taupe

le chien ete en fourriere! donc on retrouvera pas son maitre!!
que fait saxolà là!!!!

----------


## DORIA

Le chien est identifié. Il a donc un maître légal.

----------


## kynh

oui et je pourrais vous dire des lundi qui c'est

----------


## DORIA

Et la famille qui l'attendait à Monaco ????? Qqn pensait le sortir de la pension et le covoiturer et n'a jamais eu de nouvelles ?

----------


## aurlie

il est identifié au nom de l'association    ::

----------


## DORIA

Laquelle ? Coeurs sud ouest ou mi chien mi loup ?

----------


## aurlie

Coeurs sud ouest

----------


## sam37

CSO ne doit pas pouvoir etre proprio d'un cat 1! 

Une nouvelle fois saxaola fait des bourdes! Prince et Cerber... Je suis ecoeurée!

----------


## kynh

qui est le prince dnt ont parle depuis un moment?

----------


## kynh

aurlie comment tu le sais tu as pu appeler?

----------


## DORIA

Idée : Appelons Respectons et que Coeurs Sud Ouest leur cède la propriété du chien ? Ils ont l'habitude de démêler ce genre décheveau...?

Prince est un rott, voir qq messages plus haut.

----------


## DORIA

> Envoyé par Fran1
> 
> Perso... 
> 
> J'ai jamais vu un poste comme ça...
> 
> 
> 
> Juste pour expliquer: viewtopic.php?f=129&t=288211&hilit=PRINCE&start=15  0
> ...

----------


## sam37

> qui est le prince dnt ont parle depuis un moment?



Va voir mon message page precedente: j'ai mis le lien du post et l'explication de pourquoi je susi en colere...

----------


## sam37

> il est identifié au nom de l'association



Pourtant, il me semble que l'asso ne peut pas prendre de cat 1...   ::   C'est bien ce qui etait ecrit en debut de post: il fallait trouver une asso car CSO ne pouvait pas le prendre sous son aile...

----------


## xias

Bon je vais répondre : 

- Cerber est au nom de Coeurs Sud Ouest, Saxaloa a sa carte d'identification.
- Ensuite elle savait qu'elle ne pourrai pas le prendre et à demander à pleins d'associations etc personne n'a voulu de lui
- Quand elle l'a sorti du refuge, je ne sais plus qui devait le prendre, suite à une embrouille dont je ne connais pas l'histoire ce ne fut pas possible
- la question : où mettre Cerber ? Elle l'a mis en pension car chez elle deux mâles.
- Ensuite un ami d'Albi qui est désormais à Monaco s'est proposé de le prendre je vous envois même le mail si vous le souhaitez
- un covoiturage fut créer et peu de réponse. Saxaloa vit à Troyes
- Forcement le mec de la pension perd patience logique mais le soucis comme pas de dons car pour vous Cerber pas en vie, pas de nouvelles photos ( il a pas changé ) , puis pas de factures n'a pas aidé Saxaloa a s'en sortir.
- Pour la facture par rapport au fichier je ne vois pas le soucis, elle l'a enregistré sous ce nom.

Après voilà moi personnellement j'ai fais ma démission et pourtant je vous donne encore des nouvelles comme je peux donc merci de pas m'attaquer à moi.

----------


## xias

Sam je confirme CSO ne peut pas prendre de cat.1 mais le soucis au refuge ils l'ont quand même mis à ce nom.
Et de plus personne ne veut de lui, aucune association donc on en fait quoi de Cerber ?

----------


## DORIA

Kynh, tu pourrais voir demain avec Respectons ? Mais d'abord, retrouver cette fourrière. Xias, Caro ou Aurlie, vous savez où elle est la fourrière ?

Respectons peut sûrement prendre les cat 1.

----------


## xias

Il n'est pas en fourrière enfin pas aux dernière nouvelles mais il est en pension dans l'aveyron
Je connais juste le nom du responsable
Si quelqu'un veut le nom je le donne en MP.

----------


## kynh

une fois toutes les infos reunis, oui je peux demander a respectons (en esperant qu'ils aient le temps avec ocean) 
il me faut les coordonnées de la fourriere, pour confirmer qu'il est bien la bas et qu'ils me donnent leur delais.

----------


## aurlie

Il est en fourrière depuis aujourd'hui   ::  
Ça a été signalé à la centrale canine, on ne raconte pas n'importe quoi ...

et c'est bizarre parce que cerber se trouve dans le 81 alors que la pension doit se trouver dans le 12, non ?

----------


## xias

Hein quoi ??

heu là faut m'expliquer car je ne suis pas au courant moi.

----------


## DORIA

Xias, je t'ai envoyé un MP

----------


## xias

Je viens de te répondre.
Je vous promet que pour la fourrière je n'étais pas au courant
j'ai l'impression d'être pris pour une conne là ..  :Frown:

----------


## sam37

> le soucis comme pas de dons car pour vous Cerber pas en vie, pas de nouvelles photos ( il a pas changé ) , puis pas de factures n'a pas aidé Saxaloa a s'en sortir.
> 
> Après voilà moi personnellement j'ai fais ma démission et pourtant je vous donne encore des nouvelles comme je peux donc merci de pas m'attaquer à moi.



Perso, la gestion de prince fait que je ne ferais aucun effort pour donner un don! Et il n'est pas le seul: l'asso n'a pas toujours payé les frais des chiens placés en FA! Tout finit par se savoir... Et au final, c'est le chien qui trinque! Il vaut mieux sauver moins mais mieux! Cerber a ete sauvé pour se retrouver de nouveau menacé: super!   ::  

Par contre, je fais bien la distinction entre toi et CSO representé par saxaola.

----------


## kynh

aurlie pourrais tu m'envoyer les coordonnées de la fourriere en mp si tu les as? rassure toi c'est uniquement dans le but d'etablir un contact, de connaitre le delais et de leur dire qu'on ne laisse pas tomber e toutou. Je me mettrais ensuite en relation avec respectons pour voir si ils sont en mesure de faire quelque chose

----------


## xias

Je peux te les donner Kynh aussi
Je sais maintenant où il est et je les connais bien.

----------


## aurlie

Bon, on va essayer de trouver une solution rapide et qui tienne la route

Seul quelqu'un de CSO peut le sortir du chenil 

Dans l'immédiat, il faut :
*une asso pour le prendre en charge
une FA*

c'est bien ça ?

----------


## xias

Oui tout à fait Aurlie.

----------


## kynh

xia tu as donc les coordonnées de la fourriere? si oui je veux bien merci
aurlie je contacte respectons demain (si ils repondent) ou lundi, ca te vas?

----------


## DORIA

Xias m'a donné des coordonnées, je les ai passées à Kynh. Si on arrive à tout coordonner, cette fois le chien pourrait être mis définitivement en sécurité. Mais il faut que Respectons puisse assurer le dépannage et que Charlotte leur donne la carte du chien.
Xias, tu peux calmer la fourrière ?

----------


## xias

Demain ils bossent pas mais lundi j'essaierai de les appeller

----------


## caro.

petit détail à ne pas négliger les filles, mais Cerbère est un chien de 1ère catégorie, donc *cession interdite* 


la seule solution pour ce chien, c'est que Coeur sud ouest le sorte, en reste propriétaire, et que l'éventuelle asso ou FA en devienne détenteur...


mais en acceptant de prendre à son nom un chien de catégorie 1; CSO s'est engagé à vie!


j'ai vu que Cerbère avait été évalué, ça veut dire qu'une diagnose de catégorie a été effectuée?
ou il a juste été évalué?

----------


## xias

Il a juste été évalué Niveau 1

Ensuite on ne peut pas céder d'une association à une autre un cat.1 ?? Car CSO ne peut pas prendre de cat.1 sous son association
et le refuge l'avait identifier au nom de CSO

----------


## caro.

> Il a juste été évalué Niveau 1
> 
> Ensuite on ne peut pas céder d'une association à une autre un cat.1 ?? Car CSO ne peut pas prendre de cat.1 sous son association
> et le refuge l'avait identifier au nom de CSO


il serait peut être intéressant de le montrer à un véto apte à réaliser une diagnose de catégorie?
il parait grand sur les photos. Si il a quelques centimètres "en trop", ça peut le sauver   ::  


pour la cession d'asso à asso, non ce n'est pas possible, le seul cas de cession autorisé pour un cat 1, c'est de fourrière à asso.
et peu de fourrière s'engage à céder des cat 1 aux assos, il y a eu trop de soucis et/ou d'asso se retournant contre la fourrière par la suite...   ::

----------


## xias

D'accord pour la diagnose ça pourrai être interessant, sachant que si déclassé là on peut changer le nom de l'association

----------


## kynh

esperons que ca marche... charlotte a t elle sont permis de detention?

----------


## xias

oui car elle a eu un rottweiller en FA etc donc elle l'a.

----------


## xias

Je voudrai remercier toutes les personnes qui essaient d'aider Cerber merci vraiment

----------


## caro.

si une solution est trouvée pour lui, CSO acceptera de le sortir de la fourrière?

----------


## xias

Si une solution est trouvée oui CSO le sortira de là.

----------


## kynh

ouf c'est deja ca....
on l'abandonne pas le ti pere!

----------


## xias

Merci à toi Kynh vraiment
Sur ce bonne nuit à tous je suis lessivée là.

----------


## kynh

c'est tout a fait normal!
bonne nuit

----------


## rené la taupe

> Si une solution est trouvée oui CSO le sortira de là.


c'est un peu de foutage de gueule là!!
(je dit pas sa pour toi Xias) mais je parle de l'assoc!

Vous avez pas trouver aucune solution pourquoi maintenant que ca fait polémique!!!
déjà vous etes pas habilitée a sortir des cat1

----------


## kynh

que faut-il faire pour etre habilité a avoir des cat1? car apparament le chien etant id sous CSO, ils n'auront pas d'autre choix que de le garder  :Frown:

----------


## rené la taupe

je sais pas comment cela fonctions sans doute ca ete ecrit dans leur projet d'association!!
mais ils sont habilité ca c est sur

----------


## kynh

c'est simplement une histoire de statut?

----------


## sam37

Il doit y avoir une question d'assurance aussi... 
Je ne comprends pas que CSO ait pu le mettre à son nom alors que elle ne peut pas le couvrir; si aucune asso n'a repondu presente jusque là, michachance, c'est que beaucoup d'asso connaissent le serieux de CSO...
J'espere que Respectons va pouvoir aider! Mais il faut lui trouver de toute façon, une FA pour le faire sortir du box!

----------


## xias

Si Cerber s'est retrouvé au nom de CSO c'est que normalement mi chien mi loup je crois devait le prendre
et comme au refuge à Albi ils n'acceptent que de le sortir au nom de CSO .. Cerber s'est retrouvé au nom de CSO 
En sachant pertinemment que l'assoc n'était pas habilité d'où le fait que quand il y a eu cette histoire, saxaloa a contacté toutes les associations pour dire que quelqu'un prenne Cerber.

Et Michachance je ne le prend pas pour moi, mais si besoin c'est moi qui irai sortir Cerber de là au nom de CSO vu que j'y suis encore

----------


## xias

Coucou les filles !!!

j'ai de grandes nouvelles  :Stick Out Tongue: 

- J'ai appellé moi même Mr **** le directeur de la pension à Décazeville où Cerber est et je confirme qu'il est toujours là bas. Il n'est pas en fourrière à Albi au refuge Municipal.
- Ensuite j'ai eu un gentil Monsieur au téléphone qui m'a expliqué la situation, donc je vais récupérer la carte d'identification de Cerber et la mettre à son nom, il a déjà vu avec la police etc pour le changement du fait que ça sera d'une association à un particulier.
- Il se chargera lui même de son placement en sachant que si la personne ne lui convient pas il ne le placera pas.
- Cerber vit chez lui avec des femelles BA, des enfants aucun soucis, il m'a dit que c'était vraiment un bon chien. ^^

Par contre il ne demande le règlement que du mois de Mai soit 310euros.
Je sais que je n'ai pas de facture à vous montrer et j'en suis sincèrement désolée donc je vous demande de me croire sur parole.
Pour les dons vous pouvez me contacter en Mp que je vous donne les coordonnées de ce Monsieur. Et si besoin de me parler ou autre MP pour que je vous donne mon numéro de téléphone.

Allez on va voir la sortie de cette histoire qui est plus que compliqué !

----------


## caro.

ce sont de bonnes nouvelles pour Cerber !

mais comment se fait-il que la fourrière l'ait déclaré trouvé si il n'est pas dans leur locaux?   ::  

de plus, la cession d'asso à particulier est interdite pour un chien de catégorie 1...ce serait dommage qu'il ait des ennuis par la suite   ::

----------


## xias

Ce monsieur connait très bien les lois etc il fait pension, élevage, éducateur canin et à un autre truc.
C'est pour ça qu'il est allait voir avec des spécialistes etc et va surement voir pour faire déclasser Cerber.
En fait le refuge municipal l'avait trouvé il y a bien longtemps et je pense que le changement ne fut jamais fait
Ou alors peut être l'avoir déclaré trouvé pour faire le changement eux même ça se pourrai non ?

----------


## rené la taupe

il a l'air gentil se Mr! au dire de saxola! c etais le contraire! qu il fallait trouver vite une solution pour lui!

----------


## DORIA

C'est plus simple en apparence ou au contraire ça se complique ?   ::  

Parce que tout ça reste à confirmer.

----------


## xias

Je suis restée 30minutes au téléphone avec lui et ça se voit qu'il aime Cerber
Il m'a dit que c'était un chien équilibré, bien dans ses pattes, qu'il aime les enfants, les femelles mais pas trop les mâles lol !
Donc là il veut juste que l'on mette Cerber à son nom et ne demande que le règlement du mois de mai de 310euros

----------


## xias

Je ne comprend pas ton message Doria ? 

C'est plus simple en apparence ou au contraire ça se complique ??

----------


## rené la taupe

et pourquoi saxola ne vient pas ici

----------


## sam37

> et pourquoi saxola ne vient pas ici



Apres ce qui se dit, pas simple pour elle de prendre la parole... 

Merci xias pour Cerber!   ::

----------


## xias

Ce n'est rien Sam c'est normal.

Maintenant je vais faire une demande de don pour lui mais je n'ai pas de facture donc je ne sais pas comment faire :s

----------


## sam37

Eventuellement, tu peux rappeler le type de la pension, qu'il te scanne la facture?

----------


## xias

Oui qu'il me lenvoie à mon mail pour la mettre sur Rescue pas bête ^^

----------


## kynh

j'ai pas tout compris, c'est le type de la pension qui veut garder cerber?

----------


## xias

Alors je t'explique

Déjà le Monsieur de la pension ne fera payer que le mois de Mai soit 310e
Ensuite il garde Cerber pour le moment chez lui et voudrait donc avoir la carte d'identification à son nom.

----------


## kynh

si tel est bien le cas, pourquoi avoir depuis le debut parlé d'eutha? encore un delir/mensonge de charlotte?
je veux pas etre mechante, mais jsuqu'a present je n'ai pas reussi a tomber sur autre choses que bourde quand j'ai entendu parler de charlotte...
prince, le ba de grand vabre proposé a l'adoption alors que sous saisie judiciaire, cerber.... ca fait beaucoup...

----------


## DORIA

> C'est plus simple en apparence ou au contraire ça se complique ?   
> 
> Parce que tout ça reste à confirmer.


Je veux dire que, de l'extérieur, c'est curieux.
Tout est contradictoire : on croit que le chien est là, et il est ailleurs. Depuis le début.
Il est en danger de mort, puis pas du tout.
Il était chez untel, un ami, qui ne demandait pas de pension, il devait partir à Monaco....
Il est en fourrière et finalement...il n'a jamais bougé !!
Le gars dit qu'il est chez lui et qu'il le garde. Pourquoi maintenant ?
Il demande la carte de tatouage : il n'a pas le droit de la récupérer, il doit le savoir, il est professionnel. Et il a encore moins le droit de le recéder !
Plus peut être tout ce qu'on ne sait pas !

On parle bien du même chien au moins....???

----------


## xias

- Le chien n'a jamais été au refuge au mois de Septembre
- Il n'est pas en danger de mort non 
- Il devait partir à Monaco mais pas de nouvelles
- Et il n'est pas en fourrière !!!! Il est en Pension à Décazeville dans l'Aveyron depuis le mois de Mai 
- L'association Mi chance Mi loup devait le prendre mais après une histoire entre Hélène et Charlotte il n'est jamais parti de la pension !
- Il est professionnel oui et il sait pour Cerber donc je dois voir avec lui.
- Le gars le garde car il ne veut pas que Cerber se retrouve à la rue ou dans une fourrière où il se fera euthanasier

----------


## kynh

doria 100% d'accord... c'est pas claire tout ca... Et charlotte qui n'a pas le courage de venir s'expliquer....

"apparemment il serait en fourrière depuis aujourd'hui  :: 

donc la question c'est : que compte faire l'association?

va-t-elle le récuperer?

va-t-elle l'abandonner?"

Caro n'a pas inventé ca tout de meme la fourriere tient un registre d'entré et sortie donc ils ne peuvent pas se tromper sur les dates!

----------


## DORIA

Il y a bien moyen de vérifier à la fourrière...

----------


## kynh

apparament caro les a mais impossible de les recupérer pour verifier  :Frown:

----------


## xias

Vous déconnez là ??
j'ai appelé moi même la PENSION ce matin le Monsieur m'a assuré que Cerber était chez lui --'
Vous cherchez quoi encore là ? la petite bête ?

Demain jappelle le refuge ! et on verra qui a raison car sérieux là on me prend pour quoi ?
Je fais ce qu'on me demande, jappelle la pension etc et encore ça ne vous va pas 
Vous voulez un certificat comme quoi Cerber est en Aveyron ?

----------


## DORIA

Les modos disent la même chose pour la fourrière, de par l'identification du chien... 
Ce n'est pas qu'on ne te croit pas, mais remarque qu'il y a un bug !

----------


## xias

Hier quand j'ai eu Stéphanie au téléphone ( il bosse au refuge ) il m'a dit que Cerber était identifier au nom de l'association Coeurs Sud ouest 6 rue françois Arago 81000 Albi.
Donc je comprend pas comment il peut être identifier au refuge ?? J'ai même reçu la carte que j'ai envoyé à Saxaloa

----------


## kynh

nous appelerons nous meme et nous veront bien

----------


## xias

si tu le veux
je te donne même en Mp le numéro de la pension de Cerber en Aveyron si tu veux

----------


## kynh

je veux bien merci  :Smile:

----------


## xias

Mp envoyé avec toutes les coordonnées.
J'espère qu'ensemble on arrivera à avoir un dénouement heureux pour Cerber  :Smile:

----------


## kynh

c'est le but  :Smile: 
quelqu'un a les coordonnées de la fourriere supposé detenir le chien?

----------


## xias

Je les ai aussi ^^ je t'envoie ça lol !

----------


## xias

je viens d'avoir le refuge d'Albi au téléphone, je vous rassure Cerber n'est pas chez eux mais bien en pension en aveyron.
En fait pour le 3/09 le refuge n'aillant pas la carte de Cerber puisque Charlotte ne l'a pas encore envoyé a signalé ce chien trouvé pour dire de faire un duplicata 
De plus surement une diagnose sera faite. 
Si vous souhaitez téléphoner au refuge ou à la pension vous le pouvez ils vous confirmeront mes dires. ^^

----------


## sam37

Des nouvelles?

----------


## kynh

Pas reussi encore a joindre qui que ce soit, je reessaye dans la semaine

----------


## xias

J'ai réussi encore samedi à avoir le refuge.
Vraiment le refuge soit 9h ou alors 11h30 après c'est compliqué
Toujours pas eu de nouvelles pour la carte d'identification --'

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles ?...

----------


## xias

je récupère la carte de Cerber bientôt, ensuite je l'amène au refuge
Cerber va bien il est toujours en aveyron

Il me manque encore 230e pour payer le mois de Mai ensuite tout sera régler pour lui
Je sais que je n'ai aucune facture pour preuve et je vais essayer d'en avoir une mais aider moi à finir cette histoire !!
Pour l'adresse de la pension vous pouvez me Mp

----------


## rené la taupe

il devait pas l'adopter le type de la pension

----------


## xias

Si bien sur il adopte Cerber ça ne change pas
Mais il y a toujours la facture du mois de Mai à régler. Une fois celle ci régler l'affaire sera réglé

----------


## sam37

> je récupère la carte de Cerber bientôt, ensuite je l'amène au refuge
> Cerber va bien il est toujours en aveyron
> 
> Il me manque encore 230e pour payer le mois de Mai ensuite tout sera régler pour lui
> Je sais que je n'ai aucune facture pour preuve et je vais essayer d'en avoir une mais aider moi à finir cette histoire !!
> Pour l'adresse de la pension vous pouvez me Mp


Le type de la pension peut te la scanner? On pourrait la diffuser et t'aider à en finir.

----------


## xias

C'est gentil de vouloir m'aider à finir mais ça ne sert plus à rien ..

Enfin je vous rassure Cerber est en vie hein mais il est de retour au refuge. Le refuge est plein et bientôt ils vont faire le vide , en plus de Cerber j'ai une staff là bas aussi de 10ans sourde à sortir

----------


## sam37

> C'est gentil de vouloir m'aider à finir mais ça ne sert plus à rien ..
> 
> Enfin je vous rassure Cerber est en vie hein mais il est de retour au refuge. Le refuge est plein et bientôt ils vont faire le vide , en plus de Cerber j'ai une staff là bas aussi de 10ans sourde à sortir


Donc le type de la pension ne la garde plus?? Pfff...

----------


## xias

Non .. il l'a ramené au final
Je ne sais plus quoi faire je te promet Sam je me sens impuissante !

----------


## sam37

J'ai mis à jour sur SOS ROTTOTO... 
J'essaye de voir s'il est diffusé sur d'autres forums pour communiquer la nouvelle... Je crois qu'il est sur ML, DDV...


Donc c'est fait: j'ai remis à jour sur ML, DDV et SOS ROTTOTO

----------


## Vegane7

Ne faut-il pas le redéplacer dans les urgences morts ?

----------


## xias

Merci Sam

Oui Vegane je pense mais je ne sais pas le délai  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7

Ok, je demande le changement.

----------


## xias

Merci bien Vegane  :Frown:

----------


## sam37

Tu sais pourquoi le type de la pension n'en veut plus?

----------


## xias

Malheureusement aucune idée , surement parce que je n'ai pas réussi pour les 310e .. enfin je suppose pourtant j'ai essayé je vous le jure  :Frown:

----------


## sam37

Ce n'est donc pas imputable à Cerber...

----------


## xias

C'est à dire ??

----------


## May-May

Je pense que Sam voulait dire que le comportement de Cerber n'est pas à remettre en cause.

Pauvre p'tit bout, je viens de lire toute l'histoire, c'est réellement sordide.

----------


## xias

ha non le comportement de Cerber n'a pas changé 

Oui May je sans et je me bats comme je peux avec mes armes pour lui éviter l'euthanasie. Donc il faudrait au mieux pour lui Association + FA

----------


## sam37

Le retour n'est pas du à cerber, un probleme de comportement de Cerber; c'est le type de la pension qui a decidé de ne pas le garder. Avec le recul, finalement, ce n'etait pas une personne fiable... 
Esperons que Cerber trouvera mieux!

----------


## xias

Normalement dernier délai demain voir après demain ... je ne sais plus quoi faire car je n'ai pas d'assoc ni Fa pour lui

----------


## May-May

Dernier délai, c'est-à-dire ? Il sera euthanasié ?

----------


## xias

Oui le refuge est plein, l'un des chiens est même dans la quarantaine chat, deux autres dans les Box polices .. 
Titoune Staff de 10ans et Cerber seront les premiers sur la liste

----------


## Vegane7

On peut lancer un MP de masse alors ?

----------


## xias

Oui si on pouvait en disant que son euthanasie est imminente .. je ne sais pas si ça sera aujourd'hui ou pas, seulement aujourd'hui je crois qu'ils font " la liste " de ceux qui doivent être euthanasier.

----------


## kynh

ho non je retrouve le sujet et j'apprend la mauvaise nouvelle.........
je vais essayer de me rencarder de mon coté....
du coup pour les impayés il se passe quoi?
Comment charlotte va gérer la proprieté du chien car si je me souviens bien, son asso n'est pas habilité et la cession n'est pas autorisé?

----------


## xias

Pour la facture du mois de Mai car il ne demandait que ça je sais juste que 80e on été envoyé.
Après je n'en sais pas plus.
Ensuite pour Charlotte aucune idée par rapport au changement mais comme il venait du refuge je crois que eux .. veulent le récupérer à leur nom
mais Cerber risque d'être euthanasier donc ..

----------


## kynh

mais du coup je ne comprend pas. Si le refuge veut le recuperer pourquoi serait il eutha?

----------


## xias

Le refuge est plein .. 
Ils ont récupéré deux chiens de plus aujourd'hui, obligé d'en mettre des fois 2 par box 
Ils peuvent plus en récupérer là .. et malheureusement la solution Euthanasie

----------


## kynh

mais alors si le refuge est plein pourquoi veulent-ils le recupérer?!

----------


## xias

Au début ils voulaient récupéré la carte car ils pensaient sincèrement qu'une solution allait être trouver.
Mais là ça n'a plus d'importance

----------


## Vegane7

Essayez de demander à l'asso ROTT WINNERS s'ils ne pourraient pas intervenir, on ne sait jamais.
07 86 62 39 12

Pour Cerber, voici aussi :

Contacter Malendrine en MP (SPA Château d'Olonne) : peut-être encore qques places...

 Ou alors, sinon :

SPA de Plaisir : 07 86 62 39 12

Autrement il y a Chamarande : 01 60 82 32 93

ou encore Chateaubourg : 02 99 62 32 65

ou Refuge d'Amance : 03 83 31 16 73

ou Refuge de Verlaine : 03 83 23 33 34

ou SPA de Compiègne : 03 44 40 21 20 ou 03 44 40 42 88

Aucun de ces refuges ne pratiquent d'euthanasies et il doit forcément y en avoir un qui a qques places...

----------


## kynh

eviter la spa de plaisir...

----------


## Valkane

rien de sert de donner des adresse de SPA affiliées, ils n'ont pas le droit de prendre du cat 1

----------


## sam37

Il y a aussi le refuge de Forbach qui ne pratiquent pas l'euthanasie. Mais Cerber est un cat 1, donc il faut aussi trouver un refuge qui peut faire un contrat de garde...

----------


## Vegane7

> rien de sert de donner des adresse de SPA affiliées, ils n'ont pas le droit de prendre du cat 1


Je n'y connais rien, je ne savais pas.
Dommage.

Vous avez contacté DOUD de Communauté Molosses ?
El Rancho les Canailles ?

*Pension possible ?*

----------


## sam37

J'ai contacté DDV mais ils peuvent prendre Cerber que si FA sure. 
Je pense que ML sera pareil: peut etre possible si FA sure... 
Et pour CM, je pense que ce sera pareil...



Le plus dur est bien de trouver une FA; l'asso se trouvera plus facilement pour faire un contrat de garde.

----------


## xias

Je n'ai pas eu le cœur d'apeller le refuge aujourd'hui je le ferai demain mais désolée j'ai peu d'espoir qu'il soit encore en vie ...

----------


## Vegane7

Avez-vous appelé ?
Pension possible ?
Avez-vous contacté Eric Marouani ?

----------


## xias

J'ai essayé d'apeller le refuge cet après midi ça ne répond pas encore

----------


## xias

Coucou les filles
Cerber n'a pas été euthanasier, il est encore au refuge
Si vous avez une association + Fa je suis preneuse dans la semaine car le problème est qu'ils sont de nouveaux pleins là haut au refuge
Si quelqu'un veut mes coordonnées téléphoniques envoyez moi un Mp je vous envois ça.
Allez je veux y croire

----------


## Vegane7

Xias, je vais rediffuser.
Quel est le contact à présent (mail et/ou tél.) ?
Merci.

Il est toujours dans le 12 ?
Peut-on avoir le nom du refuge ?

Je demande également une bannière.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/16019-Cerber-amstaff-non-LOF-4-ans-(12)][img]http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/12/66/44/17/cerber10.png[/img][/url]
```

----------


## caro.

adoption à l'étranger possible?

si oui, voir peut être avec Amstaff Rescue Hungary  :Smile: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-chiens-cat.-1

----------


## xias

Coucou
Alors pour te répondre Vegane : il est dans le Tarn maintenant 81 Albi 
Refuge de Ranteuil 81000 Albi. Voilà le refuge.
Ensuite je t’envoie mon mail + téléphone par mp

Si Association adoption possible à l'étranger oui.

Et merci pour la bannière !!!

----------


## May-May

Des nouvelles de Cerber ? Est-il toujours en vie ?  ::

----------


## xias

Toujours en vie oui

----------


## Vegane7

Xias, as-tu contacté Eric ?...

----------


## xias

Je n'ai pas pu encore
Entre le boulot et le médecin hier je n'y ai pas pensé

----------


## Vegane7

Comment s'entend-il avec les chats finalement ?
Sur la première diffusion que j'avais faite pour lui (et qui remonte à plusieurs mois), on ne savait pas.

*Je rappelle que Cerber est OK chiens/chiennes/enfants.*

----------


## sam37

On a fait un mp de masse pour Cerber, sur SOS: on croise les doigts pour lui! 






> CERBER, adorable Amstaff (non LOF) de 4 ans, a une histoire un peu compliquée.
> 
> Ancien chien battu, sa patte avant gauche est tordue, ayant été brisée étant jeune. Pas soignée, elle s'est ressoudée toute seule. Cela ne gêne Cerber en rien actuellement, il ne peut juste pas faire des balades de 6 h.
> 
> De ce douloureux passé il n'a gardé aucune rancune envers l'humain : c'est un pot de colle, très câlin, certes un peu brusque mais avec de la patience il devrait se policer 
> 
> En balade, c'est un chien très zen, qui tire un peu en laisse au début mais qui se calme très vite. Il ne sait pas jouer aux jeux canins genre balle, corde, etc., mais aime jouer avec l'humain !
> 
> Doté d'un très bon rappel, il est également obéissant.
> ...

----------


## maghrebking

A plusieurs, on peu peut être lui offrir un petit délais par le biais d'une pension non ? (encore faut il l'asso...) Car la... ::

----------


## Vegane7

Ok pour participer à une pension.

----------


## DORIA

Et Patrick Sacco de Respectons ?

----------


## Vegane7

Excellente idée Doria !
J'aurais dû y penser moi-même.

Vite, Xias, contacte Patrick Sacco : http://www.respectons.org/association/presentation/

Association *RESPECTONS*
15 rue de la chaume 89630 Saint Léger Vauban
Tél. / fax : 03 86 32 26 40

----------


## Elodiie

Bonjour,

Xias nous avions été en contact pour Canfre (aaaaaaah j'ai toujours les papiers !!!  :: ) je l'avais pris en FA...

Je ne suis pas très loin de chez toi, je suis à la limite du 81. Si jamais, il y aurait peut être possibilité de négocier quelque chose.
En gros : j'ai un homme qui rechigne à prendre un 3ème chien et un proprio qui a marqué sur notre contrat qu'on ne devait pas détenir de chien catégorisés. Et les proprios sont nos voisins...

Néanmoins peut être que si monsieur mon n'homme veut bien faire un effort et que le proprio comprend que si son chien a failli se faire bouloter par deux staffs ils ne sont pas tous pareils (et que si le chien ne vivait pas en semi liberté il ne risquerait pas de se faire tuer par d'autres chiens ou des voitures) peut être que...?

Au niveau des chats si il ne les attaque pas sciemment nos accueils se font toujours à l'étage (chiens en bas, chats en hauts), mais ce serait bien qu'il les tolère pour éviter les accidents...

Voilà !

Rien de très simple, mais sait-on jamais, si ça marche ce serait mieux que la pension !

Ah et je n'ai pas le permis de détention, mais si ça se concrétise malgré tous ces "problèmes" je m'empresserai d'aller faire ma journée pour pouvoir accueillir monsieur Cerber en toute légalité.

Bonne soirée.

----------


## titecouche37

Nous on aimerais bien le parrainer si cest possible?

----------


## sam37

> et un proprio qui a marqué sur notre contrat qu'on ne devait pas détenir de chien catégorisés. Et les proprios sont nos voisins...
> 
> le proprio comprend que si son chien a failli se faire bouloter par deux staffs ils ne sont pas tous pareils (et que si le chien ne vivait pas en semi liberté il ne risquerait pas de se faire tuer par d'autres chiens ou des voitures) peut être que...?


Attention, Cerber est un chien de premiere categorie, donc c'est malheureusement le seul type de chien qu'un proprio peut refuser, et à le droit de refuser par la loi. Un chien de deuxieme categorie ne peut pas etre refusé, c'est une clause abusive. Mais un cat 1, si! Et par non respect du contrat, il peut tres bien demander que tu quittes le logement...

----------


## DORIA

Elodie, tu pourrais aussi dire à ton propriétaire que si son chien s'était fait attaquer par des chiens non catégorisés, ils n'aurait rien pu dire, et que pourtant c'est possible aussi : des attaques entre mâles, c'est logique, à défaut d'être "normal".

----------


## maghrebking

Je vois que nous sommes 3 (avec Vegane et Titecouche37) à proposer un parrainage, j'espère sincèrement qu'on pourra être un nombre suffisants si d'autres se propose pour qu'une assoc veuille bien le couvrir.

----------


## sam37

Est ce qu'il y aurait une formule de parrainage qu'on pourrait diffuser? Un document à remplir? Je sais que le refuge de Filemon en fait... L'asso a quelque chose de ce genre?

----------


## xias

Au niveau de l'association j'en cherche une, Cerber n'est plus sous cœurs sud ouest et je ne vous fait pas un dessin pour vous dire pourquoi.
Actuellement moi je ne peux pas aider mais après je peux faire tout mon possible pour trouver une solution

Elodie merci pour ta proposition.
Ensuite merci pour les parrainages, après je peux tenter de demander au refuge si ils peuvent le garder si on paie au moins croquettes ou autre

----------


## caro.

> adoption à l'étranger possible?
> 
> si oui, voir peut être avec Amstaff Rescue Hungary 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-chiens-cat.-1


je relance, mais si il peut vivre heureux et libre à l'étranger, ça vaut peut être le coup de tenter?

----------


## xias

Oui pardon adoption à l'étrangé aussi !
Si ça peut lui sauver la vie et le rendre heureux  :Smile: 

Mais comme je disais il me faut une association si FA ou famille en dehors de la France

----------


## titecouche37

et en ce moment cerber se trouve ou ? dans quel departement?

----------


## xias

En ce moment il est dans le Tarn à Albi 81

----------


## titecouche37

ok

----------


## xias

Je viens d'avoir un contact. Nous discutons par sms
Elle connait une association qui a un refuge qui ne passe pas par FA, les chiens sont direct à l'adoption et si les personnes conviennent pas ils préfèrent garder les chiens
Là bas Cerber ne serai pas menacer d'euthanasie.
Donc là j'attends dans la journée savoir si ils peuvent le prendre et si jamais oui je lancerai un covoiturage 

Croisez toutes les doigts !!!

----------


## May-May

Je croise les doigts pour ce pauvre Cerber !

----------


## maghrebking

Une lueur d'espoir, on croise tout en esperant une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## Vegane7

C'est encourageant, je croise les doigts pour Cerber.

----------


## xias

Je n'ai aucune nouvelles et en plus .. manquait plus que ça Cerber a tué une chienne
Les deux s'étaient pris le bec en sortie extérieure et la dernière fois Cerber sorti seul avec d'autres femelles est aller ouvrir l'enclos de la chienne et ils se sont bagarrer .. résultat la chienne est morte --'
ça va pas l'aider à ce couillon !

----------


## maghrebking

Mince alors, je m'attendais pas a une telle nouvelle. Donc à part 2/3 parrainages éventuels, y a quedale pour lui et son cas s'aggrave (triste aussi pour la pauvre chienne)  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7

Il est allé ouvrir l'enclos de la chienne ???  ::

----------


## kynh

::

----------


## xias

Oui il a trouvé le moyen d'ouvrir la porte de l'enclos enfin du box ou était la chienne --'

----------


## DORIA

Une fourrière où les chiens se baladent seuls ? Et où les chiens peuvent ouvrir des boxes ???  ::

----------


## kynh

j’émets de gros doutes ....
de plus il n’était pas sensé etre ok chienne?
un conflit qui se termine par un meurtre surtout de la part d'un chien qui semble bien dans sa tête me parait gros.......

----------


## maghrebking

Il a beau être ok chienne, on ne sait pas comment été aussi cette (malheureuse au final) chienne vis à vis de lui. Mais ce qui est certain il me semble, c'est qu'il y a eu défaillance humaine (et j'espère qu'il payera pas ça), vu qu'ils s'étaient déja tout deux pris le bec si j'ai bien compris, et pour qu'il ouvre le box quand même....

----------


## vertad

Pourvu que ce loulou ne le paye pas de sa vie !! La fourrière n'arrange pas le mental des animaux et ce pauvre chien a déjà connu la maltraitance !! Né sous une mauvaise étoile, c'est pourquoi il faut le sortir de là !! ( Très triste pour la louloute ! Pauvre puce....)

----------


## xias

Je n'ai toujours rien pour lui .. et je pense que le refuge va s'impatienter  :Frown:

----------


## xias

C'est le cœur lourd et les larmes qui coulent que je vous annonce que Cerber est allé rejoindre le Paradis des Chiens ...

Merci à ceux qui m'ont soutenu ici .. Sam, Vegane, Kyhn et ceux que j'oublie évidemment.

Repose en paix mon beau .. 
Si tu savais comme je m'en veux de pas avoir trouver une solution, de pas avoir pu te sauver ...

----------


## Vegane7

B on, trop triste et dégoûtée pour dire quoi que ce soit.

----------


## kynh

de meme que vegan......
vraiment dégoutée.......

----------


## toutouill3

Je suivais le post même si je ne pouvais pas aidé.
C'est très triste.. qu'il repose en paix..

----------


## DORIA

Dégoûtée oui, surtout qu'on n'a jamais eu le fin mot de l'histoire de rien.
De ce que j'ai compris, on n'a pas eu de nouvelles pendant des mois, pas de pension payée pendant des mois, pas de photos, sauf celle d'il y a des mois, et d'après ce qu'on m'a dit, un téléphone de pension qui sonne dans le vide auquel personne ne répond. Une pension ou une fourrière à Albi mais on ne trouve rien sur Albi,  avec des chiens dont on nous dit qu'ils galopent en liberté dans une fourrière, qui ouvrent des portes de boxes pour aller en tuer d'autres... ce qui fait qu'ils sont piqués. D'autant plus étonnant que ce chien est ok chiens et chiennes...  Tout cela fait qu'on se pose des questions, il faut bien l'admettre.
Le chien avait trouvé une ouverture il y a des mois, s'il avait été donné à l'époque,  il serait encore vivant. 
D'habitude les choses sont claires : on sait quoi, qui, où, on peut avoir les renseignements à la source et on a des photos récentes.

----------


## xias

On ne trouve rien sur Albi ??
C'est se foutre de moi je pense là : Refuge de Ranteuil à Albi .. quand on cherche bien on trouve
Déjà ce n'est pas une fourrière mais un refuge municipal ensuite les chiens sont sortis de leur box en groupe .. 

L'histoire pourtant est simple : Cerber a été sorti du refuge en Avril , puis comme embrouille entre deux personnes il s'est retrouvé en pension en Aveyron à Figeac.
Puis comme pas de possibilité de payer la pension, le propriétaire de la pension l'a ramené au refuge à Albi là où il avait été sorti.
J'ai eu moi même le responsable du chenil aujourd'hui pour un autre amstaff et c'est là qu'il m'a annoncé que ce matin Cerber était parti ...

----------


## Vegane7

Ils auraient dû te prévenir de leur décision, Xias.
C'est inimaginable.

----------


## sam37

Pour moi, il y aune personne responsable, c'est celle qui ne repond plus au post, alors qu'elle est à la base, la presidente de l'association, qui avait sortit Cerber de fourriere. Cette personne a fait du grand n'importe quoi, non seulement en se foutant eperdument des chiens, mais aussi des adoptants, de ses FA, et de ceux qui ont fait des dons pour sauver les chiens!

----------


## xias

Oui ils auraient au moins pu me dire que c'était aujourd'hui au moins j'aurai retourné encore plus la terre..
Enfin ce qui est fait est fait .. malheureusement je ne pourrai pas remonter le temps.

----------


## DORIA

Franchement, l'affaire était déjà difficile à résoudre parce qu'il s'agissait d'un première catégorie. C'est très difficile de trouver des assos pour les gérer et des adoptants pour les prendre. 
Mais pour avoir suivi les choses du début, comme le dit sam37, il n'y avait pas eu assez de gestion, le chien est resté dans le brouillard et nous aussi. 
Il est arrivé que des 1ère catégorie soient placés, quand même. 
Un chien aussi sympa, et qui avait eu une mauvais vie, ça fait mal.

----------


## Vegane7

Je suis d'accord avec ça, évidemment !
Mais, Xias, tu ne leur avais pas demandé de te prévenir le jour où ils décideraient de l'euthanasier ?
Ca me dépasse, qu'ils ne t'aient même pas prévenue à l'avance de leur intention de le tuer...
De tels comportements me dégoûtent.

----------


## xias

Je suis bien d'accord.
Mais tu sais Doria moi au début je ne savais même pas que Cerber était sorti etc .. car comme j'avais envoyé ma lettre de démission de l'association, je dois dire que je ne suivais pas forcement
Surement un tord de ma part.. pour la pension j'ai eu le numéro bien tard .. 
Cerber n'aurai jamais eu de chance dans sa vie ...  :Frown: 

Pour te répondre Vegane à un moment j'ai su que j'avais jusqu'au vendredi au final ils ne l'avaient pas fait euthanasier. Après je les ai tenu au courant, la piste que j'avais ne m'a plus donné de nouvelles et quand j'ai essayé d'apeller personne ne m'a répondu
Ils étaient au courant que je ne trouvais pas de solution et donc je pense que comme ils sont pleins .. ils ont du faire un choix.
Actuellement ils viennent de re rentrer un amstaff .. et deux chiots

----------


## maghrebking

Merci d'avoir tenté Xias, je suis totalement abattu est déprimé la. J'esperais tellement qu'il soit sauvé.  L'humain me dégoute de plus en plus, il paye donc une total défaillance humaine, l'humain est tellement tordu que je suis même persuader que c'était voulu, comme ça on se débarasse d'un caté 1 qui prenait trop de place. Pu.... sérieux j'en ai vraiment ma claque de ce monde de merde. Plus jamais de ma vie je ferais un don ne serait ce d'un centime pour une organisation humaine, on pourra dire quoi que ce soit, mais ne serait ce que si j'ai un euro, je le reverserai a une assoc animal et une qui pratique pas la discrimination canine aussi. Quand je vois certaines assoc sauté direct sur le moindre petit chien et voir les catégorisés intéressé personne, bref d'un autre côté elles agiraient pas ainsi si les gens été pas des gros connards plein de préjugé basé sur des conneries de politiciens.


Repose en paix Cerber, je suis persuader que tu étais un super chien, j'aurai adoré pouvoir apporté le bonheur que tu n'as pas eu, mais voila les gens qui aurait aimer t'aider sont déjà blindé de chiens (4 pour moi). Je me retiens de ne pas pleuré de rage, monde de merde et discrimination de merde. Je pense depuis des jours a un staff non lof que j'ai vu en refuge et qui est doux comme un agneau, j'arrête pas d'y penser, lui qui attend le jugement avant d'être exécuter (j'ai du mal a croire à l'inverse), je pensais pas avoir une autre sale nouvelle pratiquement au même moment. J'esperais vraiment que Cerber aurait enfin de la chance, pfff ça me tue ::

----------


## May-May

Je tombe de haut là. En même temps, je dois avouer que je m'y attendais quand même. Il n'est pas bon de naître chien de 1ère catégorie... Xias, tu as fait tout ton possible, tu n'as rien à te reprocher dans cette histoire.

M'enfin, pauvre Cerber  ::

----------


## maghrebking

Ce monde est de plus en plus pourri par l'argent, ce qui amène a autant de cruauté envers l'animals c'est triste et pas près de finir c'est ça le plus grave  :Frown:  (merci pour le lien que je vais faire tourner)  :Frown: 

Obliger de revenir sur une des photos de Cerber en 1er page, comment peut il faire peur un si beau bébé et finir comme ça ? Ecoeurant  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, c'est écoeurant et je suis très très triste...
Je dois me forcer à ne pas trop y penser car je vais craquer sinon.

----------


## DORIA

Il faut se concentrer sur ceux qui ont été sauvés. Car pendant qu'on en sauve un il en tombe des quantités. Mais sans cela ils tomberaient tous.

----------


## JENDRASZAK

Xias se battre pour en arriver là !!! je suis de tout coeur avec toi Xias ! je suivais le post de Cerber et franchement je suis écoeurée.... ::  au moins là mon beau Cerber tu seras en PAIX.... plus personne ne te fera de mal ....

----------


## xias

Et voilà .. je repleure. 
Juste à voir sa photo font que mes larmes coulent seule. Je l'aimais tellement ce beau nounours

Tu as raison Jendraszak là haut au moins il repose en PAIX et plus personne ne lui fera jamais de mal.

Je tiens à vous remercier toutes pour votre soutien , que ce soit pour Cerber ou pour moi même.

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos

----------


## kynh

2000% d'accord avec sam!
charlotte a sorti cerber sans prende en compte le fait qu'elle le mettait en danger du fait qu'elle n'a pas de quoi accueillir les categories 1.
elle s'est disputé avec florence neige qui etait d'accord pour le prendre, resultat IL EST MORT!
bravo charlotte!

----------


## Jade01

*Sujet verrouillé , ce n'est pas un tribunal ici .*

----------

